# Pijjie Hiccups?



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I know this is one of the more odd headings for a posting. One of my pijjies, George, has what seems to be an involuntary reaction. It sounds like a standard pijjie grouse, like when you get too close to them when they don't want you close or try to handle them when they don't want you to. At first, I thought it was George asking for attention, such as when I'm on the other side of the room or petting one of my other pijjies, Pete. However, George does not really like to be handled, so that did not make sense.

As I have observed the reaction more, it appears to be involuntary -- like a hiccup or a belch. The grousing sound comes from his chest area, and his little shoulders shrug when he "hiccups." He copes fine with the reaction, and seems to be healthy -- he's eating fine, drinking fine, his poops are fine ... and he is still learning to socialize with the other two bossy hens in the house 

Any ideas on what could be the origin of George's "hiccup?" A pijjie "belch?" I rescued George about 8 months ago or so. He had a bad case of salmonella and coccidiossis (sp?), but overcame them well for the most part -- he was left w/ a paralyzed left leg. The vet and I cannot determine whether the paralysis is neurological or from some type of force trauma.

As always, any help or advice would be helpful.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Pigeons don't have a diaphragm, so they don't get hiccups. I don't think they can belch either.

I think it could just be mild alarm, but we have noticed that our woodies make a "Huh! or Hm!" sound, which is conversational rather than alarm.

Have you tried making the sound back at him to see his reaction? John and I have conversations with the woodies this way. 

Cynthia


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Cynthia, appreciate the response. Georgie is a cute but shy pijjie, in part because of his paralyzed leg. But as he interacts w/ my two hens during time out of the cage, he is becoming a little less shy. Perhaps you are correct, and Georgie is trying to converse w/ folks. The sound he makes is like a short "hmm." I will try hmm-ing back at him and see if we can strike up a convo. I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't missing something, like a health problem. Thanks.


----------

